# MILK BREAD AND EGGS ?????



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2011)

Milk Bread & eggs  WTF???  I never bought Milk bread and eggs in my 52 years of weathering storms,blizzards,earthquakes etc and I am still alive and kicking.Go buy donuts or some good honey buns,its called "comfort food" you are going to need it.
 Or you could mix eggs,bread and milk in a big bowl,yum slops![:'(]
     I know i'm weird but,its a pet peeve of mine,I thought it was a brain washing thing all my life.
   "got to===== get milk & ---- bread"  goT  to======geT milK an& brea=============D   for what?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2011)

Where did everyone go? to get milk bread and eggs ?? Bhahahaha


----------



## kwalker (Aug 26, 2011)

I asked my mom why they're the essentials during any storm. She told me her mom and dad used to make french toast every blizzard they got. So I guess when you think about it those ARE the three basic blocks of french toast. I still prefer a few bozes of cereal to help me through these storms []


----------



## Ratzilla (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, let's see...once the power goes out, the milk goes bad, you can't cook the eggs or toast the bread, so what's the point?  Beer, on the other hand, doesn't go bad, even when salvaged from that submerged case in your flooded basement....


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2011)

Rick, I love the pic!! [] I can hear the store's PA system now: "Clean-up in aisle 4!"

 I never buy any of that crap anyway.. I have stocked up on real food, though, and everything I could imagine needing for the next week, so I'm either ready for the wrath of God or I don't have to shop again for quite some time.. gassing up the car was fun.. 4 stations in this area and they all looked like it was 1974 all over again, lines clear down the street waiting to get in.. I found one station wasn't too bad cause they sold out of regular and plus, so I tanked up with the good stuff, what the hell, it's a special occasion..


----------



## kwalker (Aug 26, 2011)

You're right! Looks like I'm gonna go Bear Grylls style...


----------



## JohnN (Aug 26, 2011)

Somewhere I also read that a big seller was chickens. What do you do with a chicken? Who wants to cook a chicken when there is no electricity?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2011)

You could store some items in a cooler.  I guess a lot of people have a generator.  Our neighbors had one and every time the power went out, they had it on.  That thing was so loud.  Lucky for them, because where I grew up, it was a rural area and the power could be out for a week, sometimes.  

 The chicken thing is kind of funny.  Guess you could throw it on the grill if it's not raining too much.  The thing that really sucks about no power is no shower or bathroom, but you can just pour extra water down the toilet, I guess.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2011)

Rick, if you have a gas stove, you can make any kind of egg dish, like fried eggs or omelets, and you can cook pretty much anything.  Sorry, can't do the dishes honey.  The power is out and there's no water.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Ratzilla
> 
> Well, let's see...once the power goes out, the milk goes bad, you can't cook the eggs or toast the bread, so what's the point?  Beer, on the other hand, doesn't go bad, even when salvaged from that submerged case in your flooded basement....


 
 Ohh yeah Mr Rat-Z got a plan! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NJCollector
> 
> Somewhere I also read that a big seller was chickens. What do you do with a chicken? Who wants to cook a chicken when there is no electricity?


 
 Hahahahaha now that is funny!  
  Who wants to cook a chicken when your roof if coming off.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Rick, if you have a gas stove, you can make any kind of egg dish, like fried eggs or omelets, and you can cook pretty much anything.  Sorry, can't do the dishes honey.  The power is out and there's no water.[]


 
 Yeah but my point is,there are  "better" things you can cook on that gas stove.Like roasted chicken [8D]


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2011)

Power outages and weather problems have never bothered me, as far as food is concerned. I happen to love all of those canned/prepared/don't ask what's in it foods, and routinely devour them right out of the can. Sure, I love good, cooked meals and eat plenty of them, but sometimes I just don't feel like messing with them. 

 I don't eat much fast food. When I want a good "junk meal", gimme a can of Underwood's meat spread (any kind), Spam, Vienna sausages or baked beans, right out of the can. I always have plenty of all of those, plus lots of canned fruit, veggies, pickles and Harvard beets. It would take a very determined power outage to starve me []  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> The thing that really sucks about no power is no shower or bathroom, but you can just pour extra water down the toilet, I guess.


 
 That's what the woods are for,you have to get creative.


----------



## nydigger (Aug 27, 2011)

See when the eggs and the milk go bad thats what leads us into the weird zombie post ...HAHAHAHA!


----------



## rockbot (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Rick, at least your not like around here. Every time he have an emergency everyone buys out all the TP! never figured that one out. I think its an old throw back from WWII. We got cut off from the rest of the world and many basics were unavailable. That is what made spam so popular in the islands![]

 Yummy spam and TP for after I guess. [8D]


----------



## swizzle (Aug 27, 2011)

I dunno what all the fuss is about. We're going camping this weekend. No lines, no waiting!! Just me and my family and a few other families against mother nature is all. I'm gonna load up on Smore's materials and Weiners. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I dunno what all the fuss is about. We're going camping this weekend. No lines, no waiting!! Just me and my family and a few other families against mother nature is all. I'm gonna load up on Smore's materials and Weiners. [8D]


 

 wow your inviting us? how nice of you Swizz,[8D] its spelled WIeners  Dohhh[:-] unless your gonna eat me  Bhahahaa!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> hey Rick, at least your not like around here. Every time he have an emergency everyone buys out all the TP! never figured that one out. I think its an old throw back from WWII. We got cut off from the rest of the world and many basics were unavailable. That is what made spam so popular in the islands![]
> 
> Yummy spam and TP for after I guess. [8D]


 
 like I said Rock we are programed like robots []
  "Must buy milk bread eggs and toilet paper" 
   "Must buy milk bread eggs and toilet paper"
    "Must buy milk bread eggs and toilet paper"


----------



## towhead (Aug 27, 2011)

I got a new stove a few weeks ago!  A 1937 Kalamazoo!  We'll be fine!  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Aug 27, 2011)

Now I just need an Icebox.  -Julie


----------



## rockbot (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> I got a new stove a few weeks ago!  A 1937 Kalamazoo!  We'll be fine!  -Julie


 
 Nice set up Julie! love it.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 28, 2011)

Julie and maybe one of these.

 http://www.auntdebsattic.com/hoosier.htm


----------



## towhead (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Rock!  The stove used to be my dad's mom and dad's.  My dad even brought all the decorations for it.  

 The Hoosier Beauty certainly is a beauty!  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 28, 2011)

I like your stove, Julie.  It's pretty cool!


----------



## carobran (Aug 28, 2011)

around here everytime we get the slightest threat of snow(which is rare)everybody buys all the bottled water...................funny,i always thought snow was made of water[8|][8D][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2011)

Just don't eat the yellow snow.. [8|]


----------



## madman (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> I got a new stove a few weeks ago!  A 1937 Kalamazoo!  We'll be fine!  -Julie


nice!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 28, 2011)

If 'ya got ANY kind of BBQ or grill that's all you need to cook anything.


----------



## carobran (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Just don't eat the yellow snow.. [8|]


 you worry me sometimes[][8D][8|]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> I got a new stove a few weeks ago!  A 1937 Kalamazoo!  We'll be fine!  -Julie


 
 I love your stove, Julie. I had never heard of a Kalamazoo until there was one on craigslist out here recently. I'll have to see if it's still on there. []  ~Mike


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2011)

I too love the stove.

 I am a firm believer that we should all have alternative sources of heat or cooking in the event of an extended power outage.  I heat with coal, but have natural gas back up heaters and am looking to put in a wood stove.  We also have a portable propane cooking stove.  Our water system is gravity fed, so no worry about water supply.  Also have an abundant supply of candles, batteries, canned food and dry goods.  We could probably make it a month or so without leaving the house.  Most people I know wouldn't make it one week.  Be prepared and have lots of ammo.

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Â  Be prepared and have lots of ammo.
> 
> PD


 
 for hunting I hope![]


----------



## towhead (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Laur, Mike, Mike and Penn.  

 Yeah, if you've got a grill, that works.  I've got a tiny pot belly stove in the basement too.  Neither the cook stove nor pot belly is piped though.  I could go in the garage and light that wood stove.... heh heh -Julie


----------



## carobran (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for home defense too,some people get pretty desperate,after Katrina hit the coast[],there was all kinds of looting in New Orleans and Biloxi[][8|]


----------



## glass man (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> I got a new stove a few weeks ago!  A 1937 Kalamazoo!  We'll be fine!  -Julie


 


 Man what a beautiful stove!!Do it work?As a kid my aunt had a pot belly stove she cooked on...JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Milk Bread & eggsÂ  WTF???Â  I never bought Milk bread and eggs in my 52 years of weathering storms,blizzards,earthquakes etc and I am still alive and kicking.Go buy donuts or some good honey buns,its called "comfort food" you are going to need it.
> Or you could mix eggs,bread and milk in a big bowl,yum slops![:'(]
> ...


 


 Always knew you was a "egg head" Rick![] jamie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2011)

See what you miss when your sick a few days[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 2, 2011)

Only sick a few days Rick?


----------



## towhead (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL Penn Digger![]  

 Jamie:  It is not plumbed or whatever you call it.  My dad has one at his house too, he use to cook Christmas Day Breakfast a few years back.

 -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Sep 2, 2011)

Love <3 <3 <3 that stove Julie ~ You're a very lucky lady ~
 I'm rather behind in reading posts, but before a storm you should always fill your bathtub with water. That way you can use your toilet and just have a bucket by the tub to flush. Also fill extra bottles with water and freeze before the storm and we do have another one that looks like it's may be aiming this way later this week.

 Rick, that was a great pic of you ~ [] Self timer or your sweet woman take? 

 Anyone who lost trees, I'm giving away Rose of Sharon trees, but you have to dig yours up ~ 
 Take care all ~


----------



## carobran (Sep 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> Love <3 <3 <3 that stove Julie ~ You're a very lucky lady ~
> I'm rather behind in reading posts, but before a storm you should always fill your bathtub with water. That way you can use your toilet and just have a bucket by the tub to flush. Also fill extra bottles with water and freeze before the storm and we do have another one that looks like it's may be aiming this way later this week.
> ...


 im pretty sure its photo-shopped[]....................or hes got great posture[8|]


----------



## towhead (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Star! -Julie


----------

